# Famous Hunters



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Do any famous/semi famous hunters use this website? If so who are they?


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

Like Dick Cheney or Ted Nugent? :lol:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

There are several on this site...

Tango - He is like 2 headed monster famous. He is so smart it's like 2 great waterfowling minds rolled into one.
Leo the Lion - wrote the book on goose hunting, just ask him. Google portex, nuff said.
Dblkluk - Well, he is famous like the plague...
Hammerhead - Another great waterfowl mind.... Last I checked he was the points leader on the senior tour.
Franchi - disguised as a dart enthusiast but don't kid yourself, he's got game and fame...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How in the heck are you a famous hunter?

Like an ego stroker?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> How in the heck are you a famous hunter?
> 
> Like an ego stroker?


Does run-ins with the law make a hunter famous?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

T Shot said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > How in the heck are you a famous hunter?
> ...


WHAT?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Chaz Hightower of course. For some reason he is still allowing these other so called "hunters" to make videos and write articles.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

hunt4P&Y said:


> How in the heck are you a famous hunter?
> 
> Like an ego stroker?


umm...foiles or zink or grounds

all famous hunters weather you like it or not
the list is getting longer and longer


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Buck25 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > How in the heck are you a famous hunter?
> ...


But what is famous when it comes to hunting? I mean there are guys that I know that kill them better then anyone. Is Chris Lillehoff famous? Or do you need to make a video to be famous? Or do people just need to know you? Heck, then maybe I'm famous? I have like 60 hunting contacts on my facebook!


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

You and Bones are both famous


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

no one has heard of EL BURRO GORDO.....yet.

Chaz hightowers south of the border cousin.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's Chaz's little brother. He's a little prick so Chaz ALOWS him to hunt in Mexico. Notice his meager days take?


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

Stars?!!!??? There are no bigger stars than Chaz hightower


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

hunt4pay you think that being a moderator you of all people wouldn't antagonize. I don't know something tells me there needs to be a little overhaul of management on this site. No one can ask a question I guess, didn't mean to "stroke anyones ego." go back to managing burger king


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chaws.....

That was with one shot out of a spit wad shooter. Mr. Hightower has taught him well.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

gooseslapper....

I am sure many of the Famous hunters you are looking to see if they are on the site could be on here. But maybe they don't want to be know that they are on the site.

But if you meet some of these guys some are genuine good guys others are egomaniacs. So take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i am famous.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> i am famous.


Almost. Still my MN self shoots more birds than you do. 8)


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i dont believe in fame....people are people... some just do things better then others, then their are some that just think there stick is bigger than others. :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Buck25 said:


> umm...foiles or zink or grounds
> 
> all famous hunters weather you like it or not
> the list is getting longer and longer


The vast majority of waterfowlers have never even heard of Fred Zink or Foiles. 2 million people hunt waterfowl and I'd bet that fewer than 100,000 know who those guys are.

Outside of the hunting world there is probably 1000 people who know who Puck is from the Real World 20 years ago for every person who's ever heard of Zink or Foiles or any other "Famous" hunter. That's the level of fame we're talking here...it's pretty miniscule.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> Outside of the hunting world there is probably 1000 people who know who Puck is from the Real World 20 years ago


Wow joneser, where did Puck come from??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Wow joneser, where did Puck come from???


R.I. P Pedro 8)


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Matt Jones said:


> Buck25 said:
> 
> 
> > umm...foiles or zink or grounds
> ...


Ok their not michael jordan but they are famous HUNTERS.
as far as waterfowl hunting goes these guys are famous i think thats what goose slapper was wondering about.

I know you guys are all upset about this and maybe their not "famous" who cares but i bet when you read this thread you thought of someone like that.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Wow joneser, where did Puck come from??? :lol: :lol:


Chuck Klosterman used him as an example of how little fame he had at UND's writer conference when someone asked him how he deals with being famous. I liked it. 8)

Buck25, I'll agree that those guys have a certain level of fame. To answer gooseslapper, yes, they do check hunting websites.

Kevin Costner, Tom Selleck, Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, are famous hunters also.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice J1S! Ive read a few of Chuck's books........he tells some good stories! :beer:


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

I am a famous hunter up here on St. Joseph Island. I am very well known for my special plug-less shotguns and my spot light deer hunts :lol:

Just kidding but i do know people who are well known for those exact reasons, they are well known to the Police too


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

ive made several youtube vids!!!! and to answer your question yes i can electronically sign and send my signature


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> How in the heck are you a famous hunter?


Your wife inherits a ton of cash and you start a call money and market your butt off so everyone knows your something of a "big thing" in the waterfowl world......and probably don't get a good return on the money. :roll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

This thread completely revolves around and every reference in here pertained to waterfowl.

Big surprise. :roll:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

T.Mayer said:


> ive made several youtube vids!!!! and to answer your question yes i can electronically sign and send my signature


Ok... Lets see.


----------

